# speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln



## ultramann (5. September 2009)

*speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

ich bin grad dabei, mir mit speedfan ne lüftersteuerung zu basteln, allerdings hab ich das problem, dass speedfan den(oder die) gehäuselüfter nicht regeln kann :/ der cpu-lüfter kann geregelt werden, das funktioniert ohne probleme.


----------



## ultramann (7. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

keiner ne idee?


----------



## Lexx (7. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

speedfan how to.. ?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

Hier mal ein Link zu einem Speedfan HowTo.


----------



## ultramann (7. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

genau nach diesem how to hab ich auch alles eingestellt. trotzdem keinen erfolg mit den gehäuselüftern. cpu-lüfter lässt sich regeln.


edit:
das komische is, ich konnte die gehäuselüfter schonmal mit amd overdrive einstellen, das geht jetz aber auch nich mehr...


----------



## Lexx (7. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

s geht aber so..

du hast wohl irgendwo einen fehler reingemacht..
hast auch automatic fan speed angehakt.. ?

kann das board den lüfterkanal auch wirklich regeln.. ?
handbuch

mein GB hat 3x 3-polig und trotzdem lässt sich 
der SYS_FAN1 nicht regeln..
das ist so.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

Hast du im Bios evtl. eine Gehäuselüftersteuerung die aktiv ist? Die müsstest du ausschalten, sonst klappts mit Speedfan nicht.


----------



## ultramann (8. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

die steuerung im bios hatte ich mal an, is aber fürn arsch gewesen, deswegen isse wieder aus. gehäuselüfter is von der art her genauso eingestellt wie cpu-lüfter. und der geht. wie gesagt: es ging schonmal mit amd overdrive...


----------



## ultramann (15. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

hab herausgefunden, dass die gehäuse-lüfter nur 3-pin-stecker haben. mein mainboard unterstützt auch nur diese... d.h. pwm is nich möglich. ich hab ein biostar ta790gx 128m. hab biostar schon geschrieben, ob man das umstellen kann oder so, kam aber bis jetz noch nix an... habt ihr da erfahrung? im bios find ich nix, um die regelung auf dc umzustellen...


----------



## simpel1970 (16. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*



ultramann schrieb:


> hab herausgefunden, dass die gehäuse-lüfter nur 3-pin-stecker haben. mein mainboard unterstützt auch nur diese... d.h. pwm is nich möglich.


 
Sieht bei mir auch nicht anders aus. Auch die 3-pin Gehäuselüfter lassen sich über die entsprechenden Anschlüsse sowohl mit der Lüftersteuerung des Mobos als auch mit Speedfan steuern (für Speedfan muss allerdings die Mobo-Lüftersteuerung deaktiviert sein).

Bei deinem Biostar sieht das aber wohl etwas anders aus. Habe mir gerade mal das Handbuch zu deinem Board angeschaut. Bei deinem Biostar Motherboard hast du einen 4-pin Anschluss für den CPU-Kühlerlüfter, einen 3-pin für den Northbridgelüfter (JNFAN1) und einen 3-pin für den Gehäuselüfter/Systemfan (JSFAN1). Im Bios gibt es aber nur eine SmartFan-Steuerung für den CPU und den System Lüfter (Advances -> Smart Fan Configuration). Für JNFAN gibt es eine solche Steuerung der Lüfter im Bios anscheinend nicht.

Zumindest sollten deine CPU und Gehäuselüfter (an JSFAN1) über das Motherboard geregelt werden können, wenn du die SmartFan Steuerung aktivierst und den Controlmode auf die gewünschten Werte einstellst (z.B. auf Quiet).

Für die Steuerung der Lüfter über Speedfan muss die SmartFan Steuerung deaktiviert werden.


----------



## ultramann (16. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

also ich hab im bios mal auf quiet gestellt, die gehäuse-lüfter regeln sich aber trotzdem nich. die 2 gehäuse-lüfter sind an JNFAN1 und JSFAN1 angeschlossen. 
bei speedfan hab ich alle 3 "pwmmode" auf "software controlled". wenn ich das auf "smartguardian" stell, macht der irgendwie gar nix. 
was genau meinst du mit "mobo-steuerung bei speedfan deaktivieren"?  ist das das mit smartguardian und softwarecontrolled oder gibs noch irgendwo ne andere einstellung?

ps.: die steuerung im bios deaktivieren bringt auch nix. und irgendwie macht die auch nich viel, wenn die auf z.b. quiet steht...


----------



## simpel1970 (17. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

Und wenn du die Steuerung im Bios deaktivierst und bei Speedfan den pwmmode anstatt auf "software controlled" auf "manuell" stellst?


----------



## ultramann (17. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

daktivieren im bios hab ich probiert, hat bisher nix gebracht. bei speedfan kann ich auswählen:

-software controlled
-on/off
-on/off
-smart guardian

kann man bei speedfan irgendwo auf spannungsregelung stellen oder so und nicht auf pwm?


----------



## Lexx (17. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

ich muss die lüftersteuerung im bios NICHT deaktivieren (ist generell aktiv)



> -software controlled


musst du einstellen wenn du per SF die lüfter regeln möchtest..

hast du zu beginn der konfiguration auch alle hackerl bei konfiguration/sensoren weggenommen.. ?
aufklappen und ALLE weg und nur die dazugehörigen anhaken..


----------



## ultramann (17. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

hier mal meine einstellungen von speedfan:


----------



## ultramann (21. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

biostar hat irgendwie auch keine lust, auf meine mail zu antworten...


----------



## simpel1970 (24. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

Wenn du sonst alle Einstellungen, wie im HowTo erklärt sind, vorgenommen hast, scheint es wohl mit deinem Board nicht zu funzen. Komisch aber, dass nicht einmal die boardeigene Lüftersteuerung funktioniert.
Bleibt dann wohl nichts anderes übrig, als ne hardwareseitige Lüftersteuerung einzusetzen.


----------



## Lexx (24. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*



ultramann schrieb:


> hier mal meine einstellungen von speedfan:



bei "temperaturen" wäre gut es aufgeklappt zu sehen..
sieht aber schon danach aus, dass speedfan regelt.. 

die LÜ-steuerung im bios aktiv.. ?
wenn nicht bitte mal mit aktiv versuchen..


----------



## ultramann (24. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

lüftersteuerung im bios hab ich alles durchprobiert, die macht nix und lässt speedfan auch nich regeln (außer den cpu-lüfter).


----------



## Lexx (24. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

dann lassen sich die systemlüfter schlicht und ergreifend nicht regeln..

auf meinem board habe ich 2 weitere lüfteranschlüsse: SYS_FAN1 und 2

der 1er ist nicht regelbar, sowohl von bios als auch per speedfan nicht
der 2er dagegen sehr wohl, bios nein, speedfan ja.

so ist das mainboard halt aufgebaut..
und bei deinem wird es so ähnlich sein..

das einzige mir bekannte board, bei dem alle (5) Lüfteranschlüsse regelbar waren,
war das DFI LP nF4.


----------



## ultramann (24. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

ok, biostar hat mir nach der 2. anfrage geantwortet und mir gesagt, dass das nicht möglich ist.... gibs denn ne gute hardware-seitige lösung, die auch automatisch is?


----------



## simpel1970 (25. September 2009)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

Was automatisches gibt es von LianLi. Hab die selbst, coole Optik finde aber, dass die Lüfter nicht weit genug runtergeregelt werden.
Optisch sehr ansprechendes und auch qualitativ gut finde ich die Lüftersteuerungen von Scythe: Klick, Klick, Klick!


----------



## KevinJohn91 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

Habe ein ähnliches problem^^ Habe 3 Gehäuselüfter, welche alle auf 100% ziemlich laut sind. 2 puste rein und einer hinten raus.

In der Anleitung sowie auf den einen Bild eben seh ich immer auf der Speedfan mainseite CPU: , Chassic: und so weiter. Bin der Anleitung genau gefolgt nur bei mir steht auf der speedfanmainseite immer nur PWM 1 88% / PWM 2 44% PWM 3 0% PWM 1 100% PWM 2 100% PWM 3 100%. Und Ob ich die % werte änder oder in china fällt ein Sack reis um.

Unter Lüfter hab ich die Lüfter richtig umbenannt in Gehäselüfter etc. aber die stehen zum ändern auf der speedfanmainseite nicht zur verfügung..

Kann da wer abhilfe schaffen?^^


----------



## Abductee (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: speedfan erkennt gehäuse-lüfter, kann ihn aber nicht regeln*

Sind deine Gehäuselüfter denn PWM-Modelle?
Haben die Stecker vom Lüfter drei oder vier Kabel/Pins?


----------

